# Anyone coming through my way who has any spare females?



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

As some of you might already know, I`m looking for two young females as companions for my lone female Rosie, who recently lost her sister. I have almost exhausted my search in this area with no luck. I even contacted a man in Fife who has plenty of mice right now, but he won`t be in my area anytime soon to deliver, so that plan did`nt work out sadly.

So if anyone can bring a few females through Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannanshire areas within the next week, I`d be happy to meet you. I don`t drive, but can meet you locally. I would consider a lone female that`s slightly older than a few months of age, but obviously, I don`t know how introductions would go to be honest, which is why I thought females under 12 weeks would be my best chance of success.

I know it`s a long shot but worth asking incase anyone was planning a drive through this way. Thanks for reading.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Anybody? :|


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm sure it'll be too long a wait for you but hopefully I'll be up that way again around April/May. It'll be a long time for little Rosie to be on her own so I hope you're lucky and find some new mice soon.

Ann


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm hoping to attend the Scottish National Cavy Club show in Dunfermline at the end of feb or if not the blackford show at the start of march if that's any help to you my mice will be 6 weeks by the march show and as long as you didn't mind waiting a little bit....I'm pretty sure I have quite a 50/50 litter of sexes from what I can tell so far


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Your both very kind and I will certainly take on board both offers nearer the time guys if I hav`nt managed to secure at least two females before then. It`s looking doubtful to be honest. I thought something would have turned up online even, but the region I live in seems to be in the middle of no mans-land where finding mice are concerned!

I had Rosie out on the bed cleaning her scab earlier on and she`s still a very active, 14 month old despite the fact I thought I would lose her to myco after Christmas. The baytril has really pulled her through, so despite getting her over that, I just have her skin to clear up now, but that will be ongoing. It does`nt seem to bother her apart from the fact that she knows where the itchy bits are and she won`t leave them alone! :roll:

If you hear of anyone nearer me who could help even with one female in the meantime guys, PM me?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a litter of brokens that are abour 10 days old now. Where are you so I can see if I can get to you?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

RM, my offer still stands to bring any mice to you and I have some regular days off (off every weekend and the odd week day) so if some one on here near me (like Kallan) has mice I can bring them to you  If the ones from Kallan are okay I could pick them up on one of my regular vet trips for Callie's cold :? I can keep them in a spare rody for a few days until I could get them to you. If that's any help let me know  Would that be roughly 2 weeks before they are ready then Kallan? I'm glad Rosie is doing okay though.

And re the guy in Fife - if it's the one i'm thinking of it's maybe a good thing that you didn't get any given how they are looked after. A few of us on here have seen his mice and had problems!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Got your PM Roz many thanks  Kallan, if you have a couple of spare females there I could have that would really solve my problem. Rosie is nearly 16 months old (looked up her date of birth last night and thought she was actually a bit younger than this :roll: ) but she still has the agility of a five week old! Although I would have preferred females a little older since Rosie is in a large barred Gabber Jolly rat cage, so I would be a bit worried about very young girls escaping the cage.

Roz, the guy I was in touch with is based in Burntisland in Fife. I only came across his details while searching online for meeces. His website is Fatblokewithsnakes. He was`nt willing to travel to me though as he`s too far away unless he had other sales in this area.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll let you sort things out with Kallan them RM but have PM'd you both anyway 



racingmouse said:


> Roz, the guy I was in touch with is based in Burntisland in Fife. I only came across his details while searching online for meeces. His website is Fatblokewithsnakes. He was`nt willing to travel to me though as he`s too far away unless he had other sales in this area.


Yes, that's the guy: viewtopic.php?f=23&t=5391&start=20


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link Roz. Sounds as though I saved myself a great deal of heartache then. Especially reading that many of the females, even the youngest, can be already pregnant. Not that it bothers me having a pregnant female, but the fact that I would need seperate caging and probably have to cater for males, which I can`t do right now. Poor wee things.  These type of breeders should allow their youngsters to mature more before breeding them. It`s cruel and unfair to keep them exposed to pregnancy from such a young age. The mortality rate must be high with so many having to share a small space.

I don`t suppose they put too much thought into that though as they are not `pet` breeders, so won`t be too bothered about selection or age.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

racingmouse said:


> I don`t suppose they put too much thought into that though as they are not `pet` breeders, so won`t be too bothered about selection or age.


I think that is rather a sweeping statement.There are many feeder breeders on this forum who look after their mice as well as any pet breeder.Pet breeders do not have a monopoly on good standards any more than the next breeder.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

No, not all pet breeders will be the same either. You have decent ones and not so decent ones. I don`t particulary worry about where I get my `pet` mice from, as long as they are healthy when they come to me. I would`nt know a good breeder from a bad breeder because I`ve never visited any premises where mice are bred privately anyway and it would`nt be my place to tell someone otherwise. I keep mice as pets and I appreciate that feeder breeders won`t have the same large cage set-up if they breed multiple mice. Most of my mice have been rescued privately and hav`nt came directly from any breeders except the four boys I took on years ago and I knew the people who bred them. Only one lived beyond two years.

I would be only too happy to take feeder mice because I know they are not show mice (at least many are not) and these are the smaller type mice I prefer anyway but I`m not biased!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Following a messahe from Zany, I do have an older burmese cross doe, and several ivory satin females who are around 3 months old now. But all of these are housed in one big tank and the whites have slightly crusty eyes, so I suspect I have Myco. The coloured mice in the tank aren't showing any signs whatsoever but must be carrying it. If you want any of these give me a shout - I'm getting rid of the whites as they seem to be very susceptible to illness, much more so than colorued mice.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I`m finding that too kallan that white mice seem to be problematic where overall health is concerned, yet any coloured mice I`ve had have not had the same issues (itchy skin or tumours). It`s a shame because white mice have always been a favourite of mine.

I was just saying to zany that I have the same dilemma in that Rosie has the `itchy compulsion` and is currently on Baytril (respiratory problems seem under control now) but the fact that she`s nearly 16 months old and could be doing with a pal or two! I wonder how introductions would go with older does? Rosie is a bit jumpy sometimes but I think that`s just her way. She`s never been a `come and stroke me` mouse! She`s fine once I have her out right enough and she does love other mice. Or at least, she got on really well with the ones she lived with until little Miffy left us recently.

I`ll PM you kallan.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Let me know once you sort things out with Kallan, RM  

I would think that the intros with older does would go okay but you might need to take your time. Fidget took a while to get used to her new friends when she and Daisy were introduced but i honestly think I would have lost her sooner if I hadn't - she and Daisy loved pretending to be mum and mothering the others they were introduced to despite the fact that Rosie, Callie, Tate and Lyle were all around 4/5 months old when introduced to them (it was the younger babies that caused the problems :roll: )


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Will PM you Roz.


----------

